# How did your first maltese come into your life?



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

I thought it would be interesting to find out how everyone 'got into' the maltese breed. I have always though maltese were beautiful small dogs, but I had never been around one and didn't know much about their personality. My sister lived with 2 maltese who belong to her friend/breeder and told me all about their antics. I never dreamed I would own one, but her very generous friend brought Diego to us as a gift and Isabella to my sister. I have to say I was hooked as soon as I saw him. Was it love at first sight for anyone else or did it take some time? How about your significant other? My husband and son think that Diego is a fou fou dog, but they cannot resist playing with him. I am really surprised how playful they can get.


----------



## ohhmyyitsLEA (Jun 19, 2007)

I was watching a 2005 dog show on Animal Planet, and I thought the Malts and the Lhasa's were the prettiest of the toy breeds. I started looking through pet stores "just to look" and I got attatched to this eight month old puppy. All the other ones attacked my jeans and were terrors, or were too young to really see their personality. She had already gone through the chewing phase, and was cheaper than the rest. 

My mom and I had a screaming match because she thought a dog was totally unreasonable in our household. I think she overreacted. Eventually I talked my boyfriends parents into purchasing Tippi at $200 for their Papillion to play with. Ever since they're best friends, the Papillion is well behaved, and Tippi is on her way to a much better life outside of a pet store.

She was behind on her training and a little slow, but in the past month she's accomplished so much and I'm so proud. =D She's my little baby.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

My daughter made me go to a pet store when I visited her in LA to look at this adorable white puppy. Well, I didn't buy it, but when I got home, I decided I needed one. Hubby had heard from friends what great dogs they are. So, since we had lost a couple of dogs unexpectedly, I started looking for one. Unfortunately, I looked in the newspaper. I bought a dog from a "breeder," and the dog had horrible allergies and nearly chewed himself to death. However, after having him for a short 6 years, I knew I would always have a Maltese in my life. Now we have Coco--the love of my life.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

When I lost my old Petie I really didn't think I'd get another dog. He was a Golden mix and grew up with my children and was perfect for our lifestyle. I was now an empty nester and besides, he was my love, my heart dog, and I knew I could never replace him.

I was introduced to Maltese by a friend who had recently lost hers and was searching for another. She'd had them for twenty years. I had never even heard of the breed, but joined her on her search and met a lot of them. I decided that "if ever" I decided to get another dog, that would be the breed for me. I never did it, though.

Five years later I walked outside to my townhouse patio to fill the bird feeder and saw Lady tied out on my neighbor's patio. I knew instantly that she was my dog. It was so strange since my friend and I had searched so long to find Maltese as they weren't that popular back then, why I would even think this dog was homeless makes no sense. 

But I knew. I waited until my neighbors came home from church and went out to talk to them before they even got inside. Again, I don't know why I was so sure that Lady needed a home when the logical thing would be to assume a purebred Maltese on someone's patio actually belonged to them....

Then I heard the story, how Jen had rescued her in the middle of the night only hours during a thunderstorm after the poor thing had been tied outside with no food or water when her owner moved away three days before. Jen couldn't keep her as she was battling a serious health condition and was so happy I wanted her. To be honest, it wasn't even a case of wanting her. It was more of just knowing she was supposed to come to me.

That was seven years ago. I am so thankful this special little girl came to me so I could take care of her.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

My mother had received a set of Encyclopedias from an Uncle for her highschool graduation back in the 60's - and it was the really neat kind w/tons of photos - it had color photos of all the different dog breeds - I would look at this for hours and hours. I remember asking my mother about Maltese and how beautiful they were....

Jump forward 20 something years..
I met my first Maltese back in 1995 or 1996 - at the dog show in OKC, apparently it is one or was one of the last shows that you can get points at before Westminster. She was beautiful and just so sweet ! I watched Westminster that year and sure enough - there she was on TV! 

When my miniature Schz. was deteriorating back in Nov. I started doing serious research. I thought it would be too painful to have another schz. I read and read and saved some articles and it was just something to do - certainly just a dream - I also researched some other breeds. When Libby died in Feb. after 16.5 yrs of being w/me - I was pretty miserable (her ashes are still in my bedroom on my nightstand) I started researching in earnest and read this phrase: "Maltese are very much like miniature golden retrievers in personality" - now if that isn't the perfect way to pitch a toy breed to a husband I don't know what is. I decided that I wanted one and I started emailing breeders about retired girls...and that led me to Aria Maltese..and then Atticus and then Rugby...who aren't retired girls....but life's funny like that. 

My husband actually said "NO, we don't need another dog at this point" - I emailed folks anyway. (I very much missed my cuddly schz.) He resigned himself to the fact that we were getting one - and then we picked Atticus up - met Heidi, met her other Maltese and he is HOOKED - He didn't even bat an eyelid when I told him we should get Rugby, he booked the airline tickets and away we went.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

We had lost our "love" Puffy, ( poodle mix) and it was nearly 2 years before I felt I could open my heart again to another dog. But I am a dog-person and I so missed her but also missed a 'snuggle-bug' to cuddle with..and happy wagging tail greeting me at the door when returning home. I decided I wanted a Bichon since I loved the personalities of my brothers family's two. It was near our aniversary and I had started scouting breders inour area.. but no female pups available. I had decided if not one found by the end of Oct I'd put it off till spring. ( didn't want to deal with potty training in cold weather as I do the every 2 hour 24/7 for the first week )
My husband saw an ad in the paper for Maltese PUPs one AM..(I had gone to work). He called..yes they had 2 females 2 males. He made arrangements to see them for that evening. I knew nothing about it. At lunchtime he asked what I thought about getting a maltese. I replied I knew very little about them...only what I'd seen at dogshow and Elizabeth Taylor carrying one. Thought they were a bit too fru fru for me. Then he told me how he made appt to go see some pups that nght. I wasn't too excited... I really wanted a Bichon.. but he said, well he told the guy we'd be there at 6 and it wouldn't hurt to "look". 
So we went... we could see thru the door as we rang the bell into the living room where all these little fluff-butts were romping...sooooooooo cute! We went in and I plopped on the floor to interact with them... and all were so cute.. but there was just something about Missy.. she just tugged at my heart and I had to have her. Her mama and papa were there also... mama was a doll.. papa was a bit more 'reserved" but did come around in awhile. 
These were just a "normal" family who had decided to breed their two pets. I think to "experience" for their children.. maybe for money but they "only" charged $100. Being 'ignorant" I thought being born into a family atnosphere was actually a good thing. I cared nothing about papers ( she had none). She had health issues upon health issues but I never for a moment regretted getting her. I adored her! ... and from then on was endeared to the Maltese breed.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

My parents bred and showed pedigree Beagles - at EVERY show , I ignored their dogs for ALL the long haired small breeds . When I was eight , my parents finally gave in and purchased my first shih tzu - he was followed a year later by his maltese x shih tzu sister . I have only ever liked long haired small breeds - short fur , just doesn't do it for me ( another reason I NEVER have a short hair cut on my long haired dogs ) . I love maltese , but add to the list - shih tzu's , lhasa's and yorkies ( and quite a few others ) . Sarah


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

I have never been a dog person ever. In fact I've always been terrified of them and still am. I never even wanted to pat the cute little puppies!! My boyfriend somehow made me want to get a puppy. He convinced me that I would love having a puppy. I at first told him no way!! But some how he made me become obessesd with the idea that I had to make him get me one. So we went and bought Eddie together and he is the greatest gift anyone has ever given me. 

I don't know why I wanted a maltese, but that was the one and only breed that I wanted and I wanted that as soon as I decided that I did want a puppy. I think they are the most beautiful and cutest and elegant breeds. I also remember closing the breed because they are good for allergies and asthma, which my brother has, I also love that they don't malt. 

I love they're size and how you have to groom them and take care of them and you can doll them all up. Eddie isn't a puppy to me, he seriously is more like my little toddler!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

My first encounter with a maltese was when I saw one on As The World Turns one day. I had no idea what the name of the breed was and had to go do research. I eventually went to a dog show and got to know a few breeders. That led to my showing and love of the breed. I guess I will never be without a maltese in my life...at least I cannot imagine it.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I love to tell the story of how my Cloud came to be mine. 

We had just moved to Georgia. I was on break for the summer from my freshman year in college and my mom saw these beautiful white dogs being walked down our street. None of us had never seen a Maltese and didn't know what they were. She ran out to meet them (and the new neighbors) and found out that the female was due to have puppies. They were looking for someone who could watch the momma and babies while they were at work. Mom told them I would love that kind of summer job. So, I met Cloud the day he was born. I cared for his mom and the three littermates all summer. By the end of the summer, Cloud was the only one left (his sisters had been adopted) and our neighbor talked my dad into getting him for Mom and I. 

Here is a pic of him with his sisters:
[attachment=24789:attachment]

He should really have been Mom's dog. I went back to college and he was with her more, but he stayed mine. Every time I came home from school he was SO HAPPY to see me. He was utterly devoted to me. Maybe it helped that he knew me from birth. Maybe it was just meant to be that way. He loved his grandma







But it was me that he adored and I adored him. Until him, I thought I was a cat person. But Cloud changed me. His devotion to me was complete and I fell in head over heels in love.









This was him that first year:
[attachment=24790:attachment]

That was 16 years ago. He went to the bridge in January. I will miss him everyday of my life, but he brought all these other little angels to surround me and I treasure them all.











> That was seven years ago. I am so thankful this special little girl came to me so I could take care of her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love reading all of these stories, but I am especially touched by reading Lady's story. I knew she came to you as a "rescue," but I don't remember hearing the details. I do think Lady came to you so that you could take care of this special little girl. God bless you both.


----------



## Bo-Bo's Mom (Jul 12, 2006)

I was still living at home (way back when) in NY, I saw something moving under my Dad's car from my parents front window. It was a Maltese covered in car grease. I coaxed him out and took him over to my (then) boyfriend's sisters apt. (she owned 3 small dogs at the time) for her help to clean him up. We spent the whole night bathing him and cutting him. He was a mess but he had the sweetest little face with the most expressive little eyes I had ever seen. I posted my entire neighborhood and even called the police to find his owners...no one ever claimed him. My boyfriend's parents ended up with him (I had 2 dogs at home at the time) and they loved him for almost 8 years. 

Then years later, one of my girlfriends got a 4lb. Maltese named "Belle". I stayed over one night and Belle NEVER left my lap. I was in love. 

I met my husband and once we got engaged we decided to move to Florida to be near his family. I had a 100lb. Lab that I knew would LOVE it down here. Unfortunately, he got cancer less than a year before we moved and passed away. I was distroyed. A few months after we got here I was so lonely and homesick. My husband asked me what he could do to cheer me up and all I could think of was "a dog to love". He grew up with and preferred a small breed. All I could remember was the little guy I saved and my friend's "Belle". So, I did my research and found a breeder in northern Florida that I just loved when I spoke with him. We took the 5 hour drive (one way) and before the breeder could get the parents out for me to meet, my husband was snuggling Bo. And that was that. I ended up having little say other than I wanted a Maltese in choosing Bo. He has been the best thing that happened in our lives since moving to Florida!


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

I fell in love with the breed back in high school when I showed. I always had to watch them even if it meant we went to the shows hours before our ring time. I almost bought a show prospect my Junior year of high school but instead opted for a Shih Tzu. The Shih Tzu's are sturdier and we had 2 Basenji's who were not very careful. Anyways, many years later we went to visit my parents in AZ for a couple weeks. They owned a pet hotel and there was the most adorable little 6 mon old Maltese puppy there. Turned out that her owners gave my parents a fake address and phone# and after a month they never came back for her or her Collie brother. My parenst followed the law and several letters later to the fake address, they shipped her up to me. My Katie has been such a blessing. I fell in love with her and the breed all over again. I knew then that someday I would have a whole couch full to snuggle up with. Piper is the 4th little white fluff to share my heart and it is most definate that there will always be little white fluffs in my home.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

> My parents bred and showed pedigree Beagles - at EVERY show , I ignored their dogs for ALL the long haired small breeds . When I was eight , my parents finally gave in and purchased my first shih tzu - he was followed a year later by his maltese x shih tzu sister . I have only ever liked long haired small breeds - short fur , just doesn't do it for me ( another reason I NEVER have a short hair cut on my long haired dogs ) . I love maltese , but add to the list - shih tzu's , lhasa's and yorkies ( and quite a few others ) . Sarah[/B]


LOL Sarah, I am right there with you. I am addicted to long haired anything. Always have been. I blame it on the fact that when I was a child I had extremely thin hair and always had to have short hair. My sisters both had nice long hair and I would always beg them to let me brush it. As a teen I had two Angora rabbits and my Shih Tzu (who, btw, I learned to french braid on.) Most of my cats all have long hair and even my now rabbit, an American Fuzzy Lop, has long hair that has to be brushed. My kids had long hair til they were 16 when I realized that I could no longer force them to keep their hair long.


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

This wil be long so bear with me!









My two daughters are now 10 & 8. My husband had been bugging me for the last 4 years to have another child, but I knew in my heart that I just didn't want to do the middle of the night feeding, changing diapers, potty training, etc. Pretty selfish huh? So I thought we really need a house dog. Back in 2005 I started researching dogs, the different personalities, the care, vet expense, etc. I knew I wanted a house dog, one that didn't shed (at that time we had two house rabbits upstairs in our kitchen/dining room/living room, and a cat - LOTS of hair to vacuum!!) I came upon the Maltese breed. Researched it some more - I knew I didn't have the time to potty train a puppy, so I was on the prowl for an older dog. I lived on Petfinder.com for almost that whole year. In December I saw the most cutest, lovable face on Petfinder. And he was in MN, within driving distance, at a rescue organization. I called and got more information on Snowball. He was given to the rescue because his owner had to go into a mental health facility and the owners sister couldn't have any more dogs in her house. That was it I was hooked!! He didn't have "issues" (mill dog) that I seriously didn't have time to fix or retrain. He was neutered, house trained, 3 1/2 years old, past the chewing stage, etc. I printed off his page from Petfinder and begged and pleaded with my husband to let me get this Maltese. He finally relented, stating that I was in charge of vet appt's and picking up poop. I called the rescue org that night to set up a time to drive down there to get him. We picked December 26, now remember I live in Northern MN, lots of snow and bad roads! I had a two 1/2 hour drive to South St. Paul and it just so happened that that day was nice, the roads were clear and off I went. I told the girls that I had to work that day and I would see them around 3 or so. My husband let them play with their new toys most of the day, and then started on the "Pick up your toys before Mom gets home" routine. Well, I came in the house with this white bundle of energy!!! Our youngest daughters first question was "Is he real?" and the oldest asked "Can we keep him, is he ours?" Just to cute! We explained that Snowball was Mom's present but that everyone could enjoy him. He has been my little man since that day and I just love him to pieces!

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I love reading everyone's stories!!!

I moved in with my parents when I left my husband, waiting for a divorce. My mom actually came up with the idea that I needed a small dog to take care of, to help me heal. My dad was completely against it. By the time my birthday came around, I thought they had convinced my dad. So I got this wiggly box and when I opened it, out pops my sister's cocker spaniel! Mom and dad had decided that I should choose my own puppy and gave me money towards the purchase. 

I had researched breeds and decided that a maltipoo was the cross breed for me. I fell prey to the "cross breeds are more healthy" myth. I knew enough to not buy a puppy from a pet store, but didn't know any more than that. I went to a large commercial kennel about an hour away and found Josie. Although Josie is a fairly healthy dog, I would never purchase another dog from that kennel. They just turn out way too many dogs to be responsible. I've decided that if another malt is to come into my life, it'll be a rescue.

Josie continues to brighten my life every single day! Of course, I don't particularly appreciate finding her on the kitchen counter when I get out of the shower! I never thought I would love an animal as much as I love Josie. When she gets all snuggly and lays on her back on my lap and gazes up at me with her brown eyes....it's heaven!

Josie says: WHAT!!!





















You're not my really real mommy? You mean to tell me that I'm adopted!!! Nope, I'll never believe it, mommy gave birth to me, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Levy & Lany's Mom (Jun 26, 2007)

I love to hear your stories. My mom has a Yorkie (my lil sis) which we all have fallen in love with. My hubby and 3 kids decided we wanted a puppy. We did research on puppies. I love Yorkies but I wanted a more relaxed dog. We wanted a fun, little, indoor, long haired, Yorkie like, not common pup. (oh, and also that didn't have to have ears, tail or anything cut). We came up with Maltese. Yay. We did alot of research and my only worry was my 5yr old. He has been great and very gentle. So one day I saw a breeder selling Maltese and I asked to hold him. Well, he put him on my lap and he's been there ever since. We then decided we wanted a little girl, to keep Levy company, even though I'm a stay at home mom. (Mommy Engineer) We took an hour drive to "see" if we liked her. She was so little and with such character. Plus I really didn't like that breeder and didn't wan't him to have her anymore. Here we are a couple of months later, learning, training, spoiling and loving my new babies.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Great topic







I have bad allergies to cats and some dogs and have found through a family member owning a maltese that this breed is one of the good ones for me- no allergic response. Its not a heartwarming tale at all....lol but I feel really blessed because I like small dogs and maltese have the very best personalities of the toy breeds, in my opinion. I waited a long time to get my little man as I didn't want to bring a lap dog in until I could be there for him/her all day. Now that I am, I have Shiloh to spend my time with and thats alot more fun than being at work


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

My Mother brought one home when I was in the 6th grade.. Course the Dog was meant for herself, but the Malt loved me best. 

My grandmother had one, so they've been in the family for years.

It was love at first sight, the Hair, the face.. and the fur white Butt... Just too Cute!!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

This story is on my blog but for those who haven't seen it.... here goes...

So, how did I choose the Maltese breed? Well, in 1989 I had lunch with a young lady that I was interviewing for a job. She was from California and as we chatted over lunch, she told me about her dog, a Maltese. I really knew nothing about the breed. I wasn't even sure what they looked like. The information about her Maltese was interesting to me because I had been wanting a dog so badly.

At the time of this luncheon, I lived in a three-story walk up condominium and didn't think a dog would fit my current living conditions, particularly all the steps and no yard of my own. I wondered what I would do if the dog had to "go" in the middle of the night and I'd have to take her outside in the dark in a public area where I didn't feel safe by myself. I remember walking in to my building many times thinking, "Oh, I wish I had a dog and a house."

Well, I told this girl, and I can't even remember her name, now, my reservations about getting a dog. She told me that if I think of every reason not to, then I won't do it. That there are always reasons not to do something and I should go for it. She told me that small dogs can be trained to "go" on potty pads inside. I had never even thought of that!!

So, there was hope that a dog could be in my future. I really didn't know where to begin looking except for the local newspaper.







I found a family who had bred their two Malts for the first time. I didn't know about the negatives of backyard breeders back then and since the "breeder" was our local symphony conductor and his wife, I felt comfortable with them.







 I went to visit the four female puppies and of course, fell in love with them. I wanted a larger Malt and there were two large ones and someone else had first choice. So, my puppy would be the one the other person didn't take.

A few weeks later, I went to pick my little Rosebud up. I remember standing at the door to their home getting ready to ring the doorbell and saying to myself: "Remember this moment as it will change your life." And I do indeed remember that moment.... every detail of it. And it did change my life.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

This is a great topic. It's so nice to hear how everyone came to love maltese!!

When I was 12 my parents had gotten divorced and we moved to a new town. I didn't have any friends at the time and was pretty depressed going through all of the family changes. After awhile my mother had met someone and was getting married. Now I was getting a new step dad. Well my mom and stepdad both saw how tough things were for me. It just so happened that my step dad's sister had a baby maltese that was 6 months old and needed a home. So she discussed "Bijou" with my parents and they decided that a puppy would be a great additon to my life. So he was given as a wedding gift and then was given to me. Bijou came into my life at a time when I was alone and starting life in a new town. He went through all my teen years, collge and buying my first home with me. He passed away after 14 wonderful years together, only 2 days after my engagement party. It seemed he felt his work here was done. I had grown up and become a woman, someone getting ready to get married and it was his time to cross the bridge. I could never have become who I am today without having Bijou there through all my ups and downs.

When Bijou passed I never thought twice about a different breed. In my opintion, the love that Bijou gave me could only come from a maltese! So now I have Benny and Emma to be a part of my adult life...getting married and raising a family!


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

I had Open Heart Surgery at the age of 5 years old. My godfather's family has always chosen one dog to have as a breed, and that's maltese's. So as a present, I was given a maltese. My godfather bought her for me from a breeder in Missouri and she was flown to New York. After my surgery, we went to his house and there she was.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh I loved reading all the stories! I hope there will be lots more too! Okay so how I got my Perri... I had wanted a little dog for awhile, but didn't really know what kind I wanted. It needed to be okay for my allergies, but other than that I wasn't sure. I was also waiting for a "perfect" time, maybe when I was out of college, ect... Well one day I was in a local animal supply store with my sister getting her some bunny food. As we walked out, we saw a liitle sign on the wall for Maltese puppies. I don't know why I paid any attention to it, but they were cute and I guess deep inside I really was ready for a little dog to love. I'm not a compulsive person at all, I think everything through to death, but something made me call the number right then and there and we went straight to the "breeders" house to look at puppies. I wanted a girl, but we got there and she said she only had two boys and brought them out. They were cute, but they just didn't stand out to me. I knew right away I wasn't interested in them. Then the lady told her daughter to "bring out the little boy." I asked why she didn't bring him out at first, and she said it's because she charges extra for the little ones and didn't know if I wanted to pay extra since I was young. Anyway, then her daughter came out with Perri, and it was literally love at first sight. I held him and knew immediately I wanted him. Something just clicked. So, I told her I'd contact her in a few days after I had some time to do a bit of research. I knew nothing about the breed, so I made sure they were really hypoallergenic, and read about the standard, ect... It sounded like a great breed, and really just perfect for me. So I put a deposit on him and got him the next weekend, only a week after I had laid eyes on him. It was a very busy week for sure, I was rushing around trying to get everything ready for the new baby, reading Maltese books, ect.. He came to me when he was only 10 weeks, and I'm just grateful I didn't get him when he was 7 or 8 weeks, because she let them go home that early. Yes, she was most definately a backyard breeder, and I see so many red flags looking back, but at the time I really didn't know better at all. She actually charged me extra because he was supposed to be a tiny 3.5 pounds "at most", but he's over 5. Anyway, the rest is history. He is the absolute light of my life, I consider him my child, and I love him more than anything.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

The 2 dogs we had for 14 years finally had to be put down within 3 month of each other, one had cancer, the other started having seizures. I knew I wanted a little dog and found a YorkiePoo in the newspaper where I thought you found dogs. She never bonded with me, she was always my husband's dog. In the meantime, we had been keeping my step daughter's pound puppy for a couple of years, she got her own apt and naturally wanted her dog, darn her. Well, YPoo didn't have anyone to play with and she wasn't my dog anyway, so I decided to get her a playmate and me a dog that was mine. A friend of mine had been telling me about her Malt, how cute she was, what a wonderful pet, so she's the one who planted the seed. Once again, back to the newspaper, and I came home with Tanner. He was 7 weeks old. He was with me constantly, I wouldn't let my husband near him, my puppy, my puppy! I started bringing him to work with me and he's been with me day & nite, ever since. I've had dogs for years, but I have never loved a little bear like I love Tanner. I discovered his liver problems when I took him in to be neutered. I found SM when I was researching liver problems and from here got into all things dog.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you to everyone for sharing their First Maltese stories. How wonderful this thread is.

It was my daughter, Sara, that got me into Maltese. Many here already know this story. She came to me asking for a "pocket doggie" and I said NO, right away. My last dog had been "dognapped" and I never wanted the heartache of losing another dog in my life.

Smart Sara! She came back to me about a year later with all her research and savings and said, now please? I was so impressed with all she had done I told her we could think about it. Then one day when we were out I told her, "ok we can look." The very first Maltese we looked at she fell in love with and so Sir Micro came home. After about a month, I had fallen in love with him and wanted one of my own.

So Maltese came into our home, all thanks to Sara!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I have always loved dogs. Growing up, my parents wouldn't allow us to have one. They were too expensive. We coudn't afford to keep one. I managed to bring home a couple of strays, but my father would take them and drop them off somewhere far away from our house. After I got married, one the first things I did was take my husband to a shelter, and of course we came home with a dog. That started the string of dogs in our lives. All came from the shelter. Some were good dogs, and some not. Several we kept for many years, and some didn't work out in our house. For 30 years we raised children and dogs.
When we became empty nesters and moved to Florida, we both agreed no children, no dogs, nothing to take care of. That lasted for 9 years. I started to think more and more about having a dog. It doesn't look like grandchildren will be my future, so I really wanted something to cuddle and love.

I went to all of the local shelters, and checked the newpapers for small dogs. One of my neighbors has a Morkie, and I thought he was really cute. I have always had shelter dogs so actually paying for a dog was foreign to me. No small dogs were available at any of the local shelters at the time. I started watching the newspapers for an inexpensive dog. Like one of the previous posters, I thought mixed breeds were healther than prue breeds, and prue breeds were just a status symbol.

One day I was reading the newspaper, and I see an ad for a Maltese litter. The breeder was close to my office so I take my friend off we go to see to see the puppies. I had no intention of buying anything. Well, of course you know what happened. I picked up Bogie, and couldn't let him go. The breeder wouldn't hold Bogie for me or take a check for him. She would only take cash. She had mom and dad and puppies in her house. Ignorant me, thought what a good breeder. She breeds and raises dogs in her house. Obviously I knew nothing about BYB. I knew even less about the Maltese breed. I went to an ATM machine, got the money for the breeder and took him back to my office. I then took Bogie home and told my husband that Bogie was his anniversary present. It was our anniversary. At first, he was not happy. It took several weeks for him to really bond with Bogie. The rest is history. All of my other dogs were an addition to our family, but there were just dogs. Bogie is my family. He is my baby, my grandchild to spoil and my constant companion to love.

I've enjoyed sharing and reading all of your stories. I have learned more from all of you than I have from books or vets.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Sir N was an apology/birthday present from my boss' best friend who felt horribly guilty after accidentally killing my pet guinea pig.

I had never wanted a Maltese. I always thought they were too froufrou what with the long hair and ribbons and bows. It had never occurred to me that I could CUT the hair.









Sir N is kept in a short cut during warm weather we let it get as long as two inches in the winter. 

Little C DESIRES to be a froufrou dog, but without the bows and ribbons. So, her hair is generally much longer, though we can't let it get too long or it ends up matting when she wears clothes in the winter. And since her clothes are warmer than her hair, clothes win.

Little C entered our lives after Sir N decided he didn't want to go to work with me every day anymore and I didn't want him to stay at home alone. We were looking for a Maltese, a Poodle, or any other non-shedding dog. When we met Little C, we both knew that she was the one for us, though Sir N later changed his mind and begged me repeatedly (for nearly two years) to take her back. He likes her now.


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

I lost my 16 1/2 year old silky (Taffy) and it almost killed me. We have always had dogs...many different breeds dogs...and I loved them all but Taffy was different...she was my "heart dog". When she died I swore I would never have another dog of my own. My husband had a bloodhound and my daughter had two Australian shepherds which I loved but they were not mine. Anyway, I cried until my husband could not stand it anymore and he informed me I "had" to have another dog of my own. He and my daughter did not want me to get another silky because I would always compare the two and they were afraid the new dog would come up on the short end of that stick. They were probably right. Anyway, I began the search. I knew I wanted something small and non-shedding. I called our local kennel club and told them the personality type I was interested in and they recommend a Maltese and gave me a list of reputable breeders to call. I went down the list with no luck and one of them suggested Mystique Maltese. I called Susan and she said she had been injured in a fall and had only one little girl that she had sent to a friend to care for...in Alabama...I am in Va. They had been watching her as a show hopeful (she was tiny and they were waiting for a "growth spurt"). After telling her my story she said she would let me have this little girl. I was scared to death because I had not seen her or her parents. Mystique was however highly recommended to me...I called the vet that she used and talked with him in depth about her breeding program. He was very complimentary so I decided to take a chance. We went to the airport to meet Susan and pick up the pup. I got there first and asked about the pup...there was a tiny little crate sitting on the counter and the attendant gave me permission to take a peak. I leaned close to the crate...the pup kissed my face, I began to cry, scooped her up in a baby blanket and right then and there, I began to heal. Crazy...yes...I never saw her walk, didn't even know if she had four feet...didn't really care at that moment. I was very lucky...I found a reputable breeder. Everyone thinks I am crazy, but I know in my heart that my Taffy sent Kissi to me because she knew we needed each other. I can't imagine my life without her.
Kissi's Mom


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so enjoying reading these stories and what a great idea for a thread!

Here's how Pico came into our lives: My daughter's sister-in-law in Florida planned to breed her female pet Maltese so she could have a couple more of her own. She told my daughter that she would let my granddaughter have her pick if it was ok with my daughter. My granddaughter's parents sat her down and made a deal that if she did the following list of items for the next 6 months WITHOUT reminding, she will have proven herself responsible enough to have her own dog.

My GD was soooo excited and motivated. She accomplished everything on the list without prodding for the next 6 months and when the puppies were a couple weeks old she and her father flew from Dallas to FL to pick one out.

3 months later they flew to FL again to pick up Pico and brought him home. Well, as careful as this family thought they were being it somehow escaped them that a puppy is just like a new baby and needs watching constantly until fully potty trained and sleeping through the night alone. 

Fast forward 6 weeks and Nana (me) comes to Dallas for a weekend visit. I had been hearing nothing from my granddaughter but about how adorable-how-cute-how-precious Picasso was but it had no meaning until I walked in the door and my 11 year old granddaughter came walking up to me with this tiny bit of white fluff held in her two cupped hands! I could not believe this 1.5 pound darling.









Then I walked into the house further and saw what had been a cream colored carpet was now a yellow polka-dotted cream colored carpet. It seems that although Picasso was trained to go to the door when he had to potty THERE WAS NO ONE AROUND TO SEE HIM AND LET HIM OUT half the time so the poor baby went to the carpet or dropped a tootsie roll in front of the door.









Also, at night they put his crate in the downstairs bathroom but he cried all night and they were at their wits end.







My SIL had decided that dogs shouldn't be on furniture and was determined that he would sleep in a separate room at night. Since the guest room was next to Pico's bathroom I was unable to sleep either so I moved his crate into my room and set it next to my bed and Pico went to sleep and we didn't hear another peep out of him .

The reality was that with a 2 job family, a daughter in competitive swimming and a 3 year old with Type 1 diabetes there was just too much going on in that family for them to be able to really properly care for a puppy and they begged me to take him or they were going to take him back to the sister-in-law. She had told them if this occurred that she would willingly take him back.

Well, my husband's aging lab was not going to be with us much longer and I really wanted to keep the freedom I would get by not having the responsibility of a pet but Pico and I just bonded totally over that weekend and he had no further "accidents" while I was there to take him out when he asked so when I drove off a few days later to return home, Pico was in his little crate on the seat beside me and the rest is history!

Except the part about how my curmudgeon husband scorned the sight of Pico and now cuddles him, spoils him, wipes his behind when needed and takes him outside whenever Pico asks, no questions asked.


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

I am really enjoying all of your stories. Some of them have made me smile (like Sir N wanting to send Little C back) and some are bittersweet and touch my heart (like Kissi). The little guys just bring a lot to so many people's life. Maybe as new people join they will be able to post here to and keep it going. I really get a feeling for the person's personality posting when I read your stories and it is like talking to a group of friends








.(weird huh)


----------

